# Starlink coming



## YeOldeOke (1/3/21)

You can now place your order for your Starlink connection, scheduled for 2022 in our neck of the woods. Current latency claimed as 20ms

Pretoria, 0184, South Africa

Starlink is targeting coverage in your area in 2022. Availability is limited. Orders will be fulfilled on a first-come, first-served basis.

*Due Today*
*USD99,00*
*Your Starlink Kit arrives with everything you need to get online including your Starlink, Wi-Fi router, power supply, cables and mounting tripod.*

Sadly, my current fiber connection is fast and stable, though latency to London is still around 170ms. But this will be great for okes in Gatsonderwater.

https://www.starlink.com/

Will be interesting to see what our beloved ISP's do to ward off Mr. Musk.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (2/3/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> You can now place your order for your Starlink connection, scheduled for 2022 in our neck of the woods. Current latency claimed as 20ms
> 
> Pretoria, 0184, South Africa
> 
> ...



There's nothing they can do. They can go f*** themselves though. That'd be nice.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (2/3/21)

Actually, reading their line of sight story, the impact on ISP's may not be that bad. It won't work where I live, for instance, too many trees n stuff. I suspect most urban areas will have similar issues. Great for small towns, farms etc though.



> Why do I need a clear “field of view” to use Starlink?
> 
> If you could see the connection between a Starlink satellite and your Starlink, it would look like a single beam between the two objects. As the satellite moves, the beam also moves.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/3/21)

If I had the money I would have definately placed an order. I am happy with my current ISP but I would have still ordered it.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------

